# Make me a cup of coffee.



## Encolpius

Hello, how would you say that sentence in a rather crude way in Dutch?
How about a simple: Zet me een koffie. (context: 70-year old man to his 70-year old wife, both low-class) 
I want to know if you use the verb zetten and if you can drop the noun kopje.
Thanks.


----------



## bibibiben

Rather (c)rude: Zet eens koffie voor me.

Edit: You can leave out _een kopje_, but you can't leave out preposition _voor_. If you leave out adverb _eens_, you won't sound rather rude, but very rude.


----------



## Peterdg

Encolpius said:


> Zet me een koffie.


Ecxellent!! Rude, as it should be!


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Ecxellent!! Rude, as it should be!



It wouldn't be rude in the Netherlands. "Zet me een koffie" doesn't exist here at all.

I wonder if Flemish "zet me een koffie" is a translation of French "fais-moi un café".


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik vind "zet me een koffie" ook raar. Het gebruik van _me_ in deze zin, in plaats van _voor me_, is sowieso geen algemeen Nederlands. En _koffie_ als telbaar zelfstandig naamwoord wordt bijvoorbeeld in de Belgische horeca gezegd ("twee koffies, een cola en drie pintjes alstublieft"), maar bij _zetten_ is het volgens mij ook in België een niet-telbaar zelfstandig naamwoord: _koffie zetten_ zonder meer, of _een beetje/veel/verse/sterke koffie zetten_ enz. Als je de hoeveelheid koffie wilt aangeven, moet er een maat bij: _een kop/een hele kan koffie zetten_ enz.


----------



## Encolpius

bibibiben said:


> Rather (c)rude: Zet eens koffie voor me.
> 
> Edit: You can leave out _een kopje_, but you can't leave out preposition _voor_. If you leave out adverb _eens_, you won't sound rather rude, but very rude.



Thank you everybody.
So it is possible to say only: Zet koffie.


----------



## Peterdg

Hans M. said:


> Het gebruik van _me_ in deze zin, in plaats van _voor me_, is sowieso geen algemeen Nederlands.


Ugh???? "Me" is een belanghebbend voorwerp. (Toen ik jong was, werd dat ook als meewerkend voorwerp beschouwd, maar nu is dat dus blijkbaar een "belanghebbend voorwerp"). In België (en in de zuidelijke provincies van Nederland), volgens de Nederlandse spraakkunst, mogelijk.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Ugh???? "Me" is een belanghebbend voorwerp.



Inderdaad, maar weglating van voorzetsel _voor _uit het belangwekkend voorwerp is zeer ongebruikelijk. Het belanghebbend voorwerp wordt toch vooral in een voorzetselconstituent gegoten, niet in een naamwoordelijke constituent. Belangrijkste uitzondering is het werkwoord _inschenken_, waarbij het belanghebbend voorwerp het wél zonder voorzetsel _voor _kan stellen. De elektronische ANS noemt verder nog _bereiden_, maar plaatst er de kanttekening bij dat weglating van _voor_ formeel taalgebruik is. Regionaal is er meer mogelijk, zo stelt de ANS ook, maar dat wordt dan dus niet meer gezien als Standaardnederlands. Zie Taalelementen die als belanghebbend voorwerp dienst kunnen doen voor meer details.


----------



## bibibiben

Encolpius said:


> Thank you everybody.
> So it is possible to say only: Zet koffie.



It's possible, but it's very rude. You will sound like an ill-mannered brute. You'd better add at least_ eens_: Zet _eens _koffie.


----------



## Encolpius

bibibiben said:


> It's possible, but it's very rude. You will sound like an ill-mannered brute. You'd better add at least_ eens_: Zet _eens _koffie.



I don't think I will ever use that sentence, I am more interested in the theory.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ook al is een belanghebbend voorwerp zonder voorzetsel in het zuiden van het taalgebied minder ongewoon, dan nog lijkt me het gebruik ervan beperkt tot enkele vaste constructies en woordcombinaties. _Je man koffie zetten_, maar ook bijvoorbeeld _je huisgenoten spaghetti koken_, _de kinderen in de straat een boomhut bouwen_, _je collega een interessant tijdschrift meebrengen_, _je jarige vriendin een antieke lamp op de kop tikken_? Zelf zou ik het niet zeggen.


----------



## Chimel

Ook niet _Doe me een plezier_, bv?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Chimel said:


> Ook niet _Doe me een plezier_, bv?


Ja, dat dan weer wel. Er is niets mis met constructies als _iemand een plezier/een lol doen_, _iemand een dienst bewijzen_ enz., maar dan hebben we het over een gewoon meewerkend voorwerp als ik me niet vergis. Het verschil met de andere voorbeelden is dat je hier de persoon niet kunt weglaten.


----------



## Red Arrow

I think ''Zet eens koffie.'' sounds the rudest.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> De elektronische ANS noemt verder nog _bereiden_, maar plaatst er de kanttekening bij dat weglating van _voor_ formeel taalgebruik is.


Als het voor "bereiden" kan, dan kan het ook voor "koffie *zetten*" of "spaghetti *koken*" omdat "zetten" en "koken" hier eigenlijk "bereiden" betekent in die specifieke context. En, ik vind het niet formeel; integendeel. Maar ik ben dus wel uit het zuiden.



bibibiben said:


> maar dat wordt dan dus niet meer gezien als Standaardnederlands.


Als je alles waar "regionaal" achter staat, beschouwt als niet-standaard-Nederlands, dan zal je wel gelijk hebben. Ik ben echter wel van oordeel dat we van dat princiepe afmoeten (en ik denk dat de ANS ook stilaan die richting uitgaat).


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Als het voor "bereiden" kan, dan kan het ook voor "koffie *zetten*" of "spaghetti *koken*" omdat "zetten" en "koken" hier eigenlijk "bereiden" betekent in die specifieke context.



Was taal maar zo logisch: als dit, dan ook altijd dat. Maar ja, taal en logica... De ene keer is er een volstrekt logische samenhang te bespeuren, de andere keer in het geheel niet.



Peterdg said:


> Als je alles waar "regionaal" achter staat, beschouwt als niet-standaard-Nederlands, dan zal je wel gelijk hebben. Ik ben echter wel van oordeel dat we van dat princiepe afmoeten (en ik denk dat de ANS ook stilaan die richting uitgaat).



Als iemand op dit forum vraagt naar wat nog acceptabel is, is het voor diegene wel zo prettig dat hij mogelijkheden krijgt voorgeschoteld die in het taalgebied van noord tot zuid en van west tot oost gangbaar zijn. Met "zet me een koffie" word je in het noordelijk deel van taalgebied vreemd aangekeken. Met die zin kom je niet heel het taalgebied door. Met "doe mijn een bakkie" evenmin.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Met "zet me een koffie" word je in het noordelijk deel van taalgebied vreemd aangekeken. Met die zin kom je niet heel het taalgebied door. Met "doe mijn een bakkie" evenmin.


Is het raar als ik beide zinnen zeer vreemd vind?


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Als iemand op dit forum vraagt naar wat nog acceptabel is, is het voor diegene wel zo prettig dat hij mogelijkheden krijgt voorgeschoteld die in het taalgebied van noord tot zuid en van west tot oost gangbaar zijn


Daarin heb je helemaal gelijk.


Red Arrow  said:


> Is het raar als ik beide zinnen zeer vreemd vind?


Ja.


----------



## Chimel

Hans M. said:


> Er is niets mis met constructies als _iemand een plezier/een lol doen_, _iemand een dienst bewijzen_ enz., maar dan hebben we het over een gewoon meewerkend voorwerp als ik me niet vergis. Het verschil met de andere voorbeelden is dat je hier de persoon niet kunt weglaten.


Is dat het verschil? Bij _Geef mij jouw pen_ aub kun je de persoon toch ook weglaten (dan wordt het wel wat directer, maar grammaticaal OK).

Het is misschien zuiver een kwestie van gebruik zonder echte logica, zoals Bibiben zegt (eventueel met een verschil tussen het gebruik in Nederland en in Vlaanderen). Maar het is voor ons anderstaligen wel wat moeilijk, want in het Duits bv heb je in al die voorbeelden _mir_ en de kous is af!

Nu, in het Engels ligt dat ook moeilijk (I told him >< I said to him), maar da's een ander verhaal.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Chimel, goeie vraag. Lees: daar heb ik geen pasklaar antwoord op. Ik moet er even over nadenken.


----------



## Teachinglang

Hm... Interessante vraag en het zette me aan het denken over meewerkende voorwerpen in het algemeen. Ik denk niet dat ik 'mij' in _geef mij jouw pen_ zou weglaten. Voor mij klinkt het dan grammaticaal niet helemaal oké, maar misschien is dat omdat ik uit Nederland kom.

(Dat zette me wel aan het denken over de volgende zinnen: _Wat geef je hem voor z'n verjaardag? - Ik geef denk ik een cadeaubon_. Dat antwoord, ook al heeft het geen meewerkend voorwerp, is voor mij wel acceptabel. Dus in sommige situaties zou ik ook het meewerkend voorwerp weglaten... Enig idee waarom dat kan - misschien omdat 'aan hem' al geïmpliceerd is door de vraag? Of zal ik hier een nieuw topic voor openen?)


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik denk trouwens dat er in veel Vlaamse dialecten ''koffie maken'' wordt gezegd in plaats van ''koffie zetten''. (van het Frans, geloof ik)


----------



## Encolpius

And you natives what do you think about *the verb "zetten*"? Do you think it means "put the kettle on", zetten water voor koffie? And I know you use the verb zetten for coffee and tea, but how about *cacao*? Thanks,


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Encolpius said:


> And you natives what do you think about *the verb "zetten*"? Do you think it means "put the kettle on", zetten water voor koffie? And I know you use the verb zetten for coffee and tea, but how about *cacao*? Thanks,


Het WNT vermeldt onder andere: _(koffie, kruiden e.d.) te trekken zetten_ (= koffie, kruiden e.d. in water doen en laten trekken om smaak aan het water te geven). Dat is ongetwijfeld de oorsprong van de hedendaagse vaste woordverbinding _koffie zetten_. Volgens mijn taalgevoel staat die verbinding los van de methode of het apparaat.

Warme chocola _maak_ je als ik me niet vergis. _Zetten_ klinkt raar.


----------



## Teachinglang

Hans M. said:


> Volgens mijn taalgevoel staat die verbinding los van de methode of het apparaat.


Dat idee heb ik ook.

Ik zou ook zeggen dat je warme chocolademelk _maakt_.
(Hier in Nederland zeg je meestal _warme chocolademelk _of soms _warme Chocomel _(merknaam). _Warme chocola _is in (mijn deel van) Nederland gewoon letterlijk een chocoladereep die warm is geworden, haha.)


----------



## bibibiben

Teachinglang said:


> (Hier in Nederland zeg je meestal _warme chocolademelk _of soms _warme Chocomel _(merknaam). _Warme chocola _is in (mijn deel van) Nederland gewoon letterlijk een chocoladereep die warm is geworden, haha.)



De merknaam is zelfs een soortnaam geworden, dus de hoofdletter mag je weglaten: _warme chocomel_. Toch hoor ik ook nog wel _warme chocola_. Vooral uit de mond van de oudere generatie, moet ik erbij zeggen. En wellicht is _warme chocola _ook heel gebruikelijk in Vlaanderen? Ik weet niet hoe groot Chocomel daar is.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Het zou best kunnen dat _warme chocola _een "isme" in mijn eigen taalgebruik is. Ik kom eigenlijk alleen met het drankje in aanraking bij de buitenlandse tak van mijn familie, waar het zo heet_._


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> En wellicht is _warme chocola _ook heel gebruikelijk in Vlaanderen? Ik weet niet hoe groot Chocomel daar is.


Ik denk dat de meeste Vlamingen _warme chocolademelk _of _warme choco _zeggen. _Chocomel _klinkt nogal kinderachtig / schattig en _warme chocola_ doet me denken aan een reep chocolade die is opgewarmd.


----------



## ThomasK

Hans M. said:


> Het WNT vermeldt onder andere: _(koffie, kruiden e.d.) te trekken zetten_ (= koffie, kruiden e.d. in water doen en laten trekken om smaak aan het water te geven).


 Interessante vondst. En inderdaad, het is inderdaad een vaste combinatie.

Ik zie toch wel duidelijk verschil tussen een meewerkend voorwerp (indirect object) en betrokken object. Maar vermoedelijk hebben wij in Vlaanderen dat object uit het Frans overgenomen. "Zet mij eens een koffie" lijkt mij heel gangbaar, maar wordt misschien niet echt beschouwd _(aanzien, pardon, aangezien ;-))_ als standaardtaal.


----------



## Chimel

ThomasK said:


> Ik zie toch wel duidelijk verschil tussen een meewerkend voorwerp (indirect object) en betrokken object.


Je bedoelt: het verschil tussen a) _Geef mij jouw mening_ en b) _Zet mij eens een koffie_ (dat eigenlijk _voor mij_ zou moeten zijn en nog steeds is in Nederland, maar in Vlaanderen _mij_ is geworden onder invloed van het Frans)?

Voor mij is dat verschil helemaal niet duidelijk en als ik andere voorbeelden neem, kan ik niet zeggen of het nu a) of b) is: Het is mij gelijk, Koop mij twee broodjes, Kun je dat mij even uitleggen, Doe mij een plezier...

Het feit dat talen zoals het Frans en het Duits daar geen verschil maken zou een aanwijzijng kunnen zijn dat er eigenlijk geen grammaticaal verschil is (het zijn allemaal indirecte voorwerpen), maar dat het puur een kwestie van gebruik is: andere talen zoals het Engels en het Nederlands - met name het Nederlands dat in Nederland wordt gesproken - maken wel een verschil, maar zonder echte rationele verklaring (en het is geen kritiek, hoor: het Frans heeft tal van irrationele gebruiken!).


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Chimel said:


> _Zet mij eens een koffie_ (dat eigenlijk _voor mij_ zou moeten zijn en nog steeds is in Nederland, maar in Vlaanderen _mij_ is geworden onder invloed van het Frans)?


_Zet mij eens koffie_ (met _mij_ in plaats van _voor mij_) is mogelijk door Franse invloed te verklaren, maar ik ben het niet eens met de suggestie die in deze discussie gewekt wordt alsof het in België altijd zo gezegd wordt en/of voor alle taalgebruikers aanvaardbaar klinkt.



Chimel said:


> Voor mij is dat verschil helemaal niet duidelijk en als ik andere voorbeelden neem, kan ik niet zeggen of het nu a) of b) is: Het is mij gelijk, Koop mij twee broodjes, Kun je dat mij even uitleggen, Doe mij een plezier...


De enige verklaring die ik kan bedenken, is dat het aan de betekenis van het werkwoord ligt.

Bepaalde werkwoorden drukken een handeling uit die twee betrokken partijen veronderstelt, een gever (onderwerp) en een ontvanger (meewerkend voorwerp), bijvoorbeeld _iemand hulp bieden_, _iemand een dienst bewijzen_, _iemand een zoen geven_, _iemand een bestand toesturen_. Wanneer in de context duidelijk is wie de ontvanger is, kan de ontvanger onvermeld blijven, maar dat doet niets af van het principe.

Andere werkwoorden drukken gewoon een handeling uit zonder meer, d.w.z. zonder dat er van een ontvangende partij sprake moet zijn, bijvoorbeeld _koffie zetten_, _broodjes kopen_, _een leuke verrassing verzinnen_, _een fiets repareren_, _een boek lenen_. Je kunt daarbij eventueel aangeven dat die handeling op verzoek van iemand of ten voordele van iemand gebeurt, maar dat betekenisverband is veel losser, hetgeen in het Nederlands en sommige andere talen tot uiting komt door het verplichte gebruik van een voorzetsel.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, ik zie het verschil in de valentie van het werkwoord: _zetten_ of _kopen_ vraagt een subject en een object, maar een ind. obj. kan in principe zelfs niet, zeker niet bij _zetten_, maar in principe ook bij _kopen_ omdat de gerichtheid op zichzelf mij inherent lijkt. _Geven_ daarentegen heeft valentie +3, nl. ook een m.v. Dus denk ik dat er echt een verschil is tussen beide, maar akkoord, ze liggen dicht bij elkaar. _Uitleggen_ is al een randgeval in de zin dat ik spontaan voor valentie +2 zou gaan, maar het is duidelijk dat die _mij_ een ind. obj. is omdat je _aan_ kan toevoegen. Ik vermoed dat je het in het Frans anders zou moeten ontleden.

Of die betrokkenheids-_mij_ in Vlaanderen mag, tja... Ik zou het niet als fout rekenen.


----------



## Chimel

Interessante antwoorden, alleszins, bedankt !


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Of die betrokkenheids-_mij_ in Vlaanderen mag, tja... Ik zou het niet als fout rekenen.


Ik ook niet!!! In zoverre zelfs dat ik echt verwonderd was dat iemand er aanstoot aan nam.

Het enige argument dat ik zou kunnen verzinnen is dat een MV enkel door "aan + ..." kan vervangen worden en een belanghebbend voorwerp door "voor + ...".

Maar waarom je in het ene geval dan een MV hebt (en je dus zonder problemen "me" kan gebruiken) en in het andere geval een "belanghebbend voorwerp" (en je dus niet "me" kan gebruiken) is een volledig raadsel voor mij. De enige uitleg die ik hierbij kan verzinnen is dat men het in Nederland nu eenmaal zo doet.

Tja!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> In zoverre zelfs dat ik echt verwonderd was dat iemand er aanstoot aan nam.


Laten we niet overdrijven. Ik denk niet dat iemand hier "aanstoot" aan neemt. (In mijn wijk nemen mensen aanstoot aan het gedrag van hangjongeren en gisteren nam ik aanstoot aan een man die zijn dikke BMW op het fietspad had geparkeerd en me uitschold toen ik er iets van zei.)



Peterdg said:


> Het enige argument dat ik zou kunnen verzinnen is dat een MV enkel door "aan + ..." kan vervangen worden en een belanghebbend voorwerp door "voor + ...".
> 
> Maar waarom je in het ene geval dan een MV hebt (en je dus zonder problemen "me" kan gebruiken) en in het andere geval een "belanghebbend voorwerp" (en je dus niet "me" kan gebruiken) is een volledig raadsel voor mij. De enige uitleg die ik hierbij kan verzinnen is dat men het in Nederland nu eenmaal zo doet.


Fijn, dan heb je nu geleerd dat dat niet klopt omdat er wel degelijk een systeem in zit en omdat er ook Belgen zijn voor wie een belanghebbend voorwerp zonder voorzetsel niet goed klinkt.


----------



## ThomasK

Wij zijn soepeler, denk ik. Nu, ik weet niet of die "voor"-regel helemaal opgaat, mede omdat ik niet zomaar voor de vuist weg voorbeelden kan opsommen van zinnen met betrokkenheidsobj. In principe zou ik denken dat de semantische term "valentie" het antwoord biedt: een mv wordt gevraagd door een ww, al is het impliciet (het zit zowat in de betekenis). "Tekenen" bv. heeft valentie +2, omdat we iets tekenen, niet per se voor iemand - de gerichtheid maakt geen deel uit van de betekenis. Die _me/mij_: ik weet niet of die variatie zo bepaald is, maar misschien net omdat een betrokkenheidsobject minder evident/ voorspelbaar is.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Wij zijn soepeler, denk ik.


Wie bedoel je met 'wij'? En soepeler dan wie?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik bedoelde: wij, Vlamingen_ (inspelend op PdG)_ soepeler dan de Nederlanders in taalkwesties. (Dat is geen waardeoordeel, wel een soort aanvoelen)


----------

